# I've got the same puppy dilemma!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Which one?? I thought I knew, until I started looking at them all!
I was originally looking for #3; but #1 was before we even brought him home and #2 was our first day together! We are going to be voted out before the contest even begins!! Ahhh Puppies!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am partial to the first one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the first one, hands down.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

GAH. WANT BABY KHAN.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the last one!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

No question, the first picture!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm.. maybe the third picture, if it's cropped a bit, so that all you see is the sweet puppiness


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I am sucker for sitting dogs with feet in goofy positions. So i gotta go with number 2


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I like number 3!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

First one!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like the second one best but I think the third one is in focus better. But yes if you could crop it would make it better. This so makes me wish I had Marlo when she was that age so cute.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

You've got a tight race with 1 & 3........They're both sweet. If you choose #3 I would definitly crop it in if you can, like Herzo suggested. I vote for #1!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I know right! I actually have both #1 and #3 framed on my coffee table! Gaaaahhh! Guess it's time for Eeny Meeny Miny Moe!


----------

